# zenus minimalist leather flip cover for the note 2



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

This has a button clasp instead of a magnet, so no interference with the s-pen. Build is nice, but it's a little shiny for my taste

I did a review here:

http://www.examiner.com/review/review-zenus-minimal-diary-case-for-the-galaxy-note-2


----------

